# Best Bomber of WW2 Continued



## acesman (Apr 4, 2005)

> no but the lanc did oparate in the maritime patrole role..............



Yes, as did several other aircraft. 

As to being designed as a night bomber, since it was a direct adaptation of the Manchester, that is a debatable point, but it did the job very well, and was the airframe that more aircrews were assigned than any other British bomber aircraft.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

ok i have the figures for the british heavies, des anyone have the figures for the number of tons dropped per aircraft lost for the american bombers??


----------



## GT (Apr 5, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

there good but out of interest where are they from??

and i'm still after the total number of tons dropped per aircraft lost priciply for th B-17...............


----------



## GT (Apr 5, 2005)

Update.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 5, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> there good but out of interest where are they from??
> 
> and i'm still after the total number of tons dropped per aircraft lost priciply for th B-17...............



8th AF data, http://www.taphilo.com/history/8thaf/8aflosses.shtml

Notice this section, "The Best Place to Be On A B-17 To Survive Combat"

More USAAF data here, http://www.maxwell.af.mil/au/afhra/


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

ok a quick calculation using GT's figures shows that the B-17 dropped 96.5 tons of bombs per aircraft lost, the lanc dropped 132 tons per aircraft lost.........


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 5, 2005)

How many tonnes of bombs/aircraft for the Hally?


----------



## GT (Apr 6, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

the hally dropped 51 tons per aircraft lost, the stirling 41 tons per aircraft lost, and these figures do not take into account the number of incendiary bombs, of which the lanc dropped a further 51,513,106...............

and GT bombing by night is still dangerous.............


----------

